# Auf der Suche nach Bibliotheken oder wie parsen?



## Amelia (12. Mai 2005)

Hallo allerseits!

Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich die Bibliothek für folgenden import finden kann !?

org.apache.xerces.parsers.*

Dank und Gruß aus Berlin!


----------



## Bleiglanz (12. Mai 2005)

xml.apache.org

oder sowas


----------



## Amelia (12. Mai 2005)

Ja da war ich auch schon: xml.apache.org/mirrors.cgi#notes

Aber da gibts Xerces - C, Xerces - J und Xerces - P

Was hat das zu bedeuten ? Wäre das überhaupt das richtige?


----------



## Bleiglanz (12. Mai 2005)

http://xml.apache.org/xerces2-j/download.cgi


----------



## Amelia (12. Mai 2005)

Und wieso Xerces - J ???


----------



## Bleiglanz (12. Mai 2005)

weil der C++ Xerces keine java bibliotheken dabei hat?


----------



## Amelia (12. Mai 2005)

Ach so ist das ! 

Und wofür steht dann Xerces - P ?


----------



## Bleiglanz (12. Mai 2005)

Perl


----------



## Amelia (12. Mai 2005)

Hab den ganzen Kram jetzt installiert und abgelegt, aber er spuckt imemr noch Fehler aus!
Er markiert mir immer den import javax.xml.parsers.SAXParser.*; als Fehler 8)

Ich beiß gleich ins Graß!  :? 

Ich schick mal besser den Code mit. 8) 
Vielleicht liegt der fehler ja auch ganz woanders und ich seh's einfach nicht.
Please help!!! :roll:  



```
import java.io.IOException; 
import javax.xml.parsers.FactoryConfigurationError;
import javax.xml.parsers.ParserConfigurationException;
import javax.xml.parsers.SAXParser.*;
import javax.xml.parsers.SAXParserFactory;
import org.xml.sax.SAXException;
import org.xml.sax.helpers.DefaultHandler;

public class SAXParserClass {
    //Objekte
    String xmlFile = "MyXmlFile.xml"; 
    //main
    public static void main (String[] args) {
    	try {
            SAXParserFactory factory = SAXParserFactory.newInstance();
            SAXParser parser = factory.newSAXParser();
            DefaultHandler handler = new DefaultHandler();
            parser.parse(xmlFile, handler);
        }//try
        catch (FactoryConfigurationError e) {
         // unable to get a document builder factory
        } //catch
        catch (ParserConfigurationException e) {
        // parser was unable to be configured
        }
        catch (SAXException e) {
        // parsing error
        }//catch 
        catch (IOException e) {
        // i/o error
        }//catch
    }//main
}//class
```

Fehlermeldung:
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: SAXParser
Exception in thread "main"


----------



## Roar (12. Mai 2005)

die xerces implementierung ist doch in der j2se mit enthalten, oder?? :? 

SAXParser ist eine klasse, kein package. was sollte import ..SAXParser.*; also sein? :?


----------



## Amelia (12. Mai 2005)

ja keine ahnung. ich versteh's ja auch nicht 
Ich sehe da nirgends einen Fehler !?
angeblich kann er mit der variablen "parser" nichts anfangen..


----------



## Bleiglanz (12. Mai 2005)

in dieser Datei brauchst du den import doch gar nicht!


----------



## bazz-dee (12. Mai 2005)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> SAXParser ist eine klasse, kein package. was sollte import ..SAXParser.*; also sein? :?



richtig.

@ Amelia .... lass in deiner Zeile 5 mal das .* hinten weg, dann müsste es gehen.

Oder wenn du mit Eclipse arbietest drücke STRG + SHIFT + O


----------



## Amelia (12. Mai 2005)

???


----------



## bazz-dee (12. Mai 2005)

ersetze

```
import javax.xml.parsers.SAXParser.*;
```

durch

```
import javax.xml.parsers.SAXParser;
```


----------



## Amelia (13. Mai 2005)

hey cool. das wars ! dankö !!!  :roll:


----------

